# Industrial Style Fixtures



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It seems that the old-time industrial style fixtures are starting to become more popular in retail stores, restaraunts, and even homes. I've finally found a real good source for these old-time style fixtures, so I thought I'd post the catalog link here. It might save someone some effort down the road. 

http://www.sperolighting.com/fileadmin/download/Catalog/rlm.pdf


----------

